# SketchUp Guide for Woodworkers



## danoaz

Hey Grumpymike - I live in Phoenix and may be able to help you out. I love Sketchup. The pull-down Help menu with the Knowledge Center is good as well as Youtube. Type in Sketchup in the search on Youtube and you get all sorts of things. Add more to your search criteria and it will help narrow down what you might be looking for.

Good luck.


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for the tip. I need to document more of my work. But I don't need another pain to overcome.


----------



## jeffbranch

Grumpy, sorry you did not like Dave's DVD. I think it is fantastic. Seriously. I did a review of the same DVD here:

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2724

I honestly think the best part of the DVD is that if you don't understand a step, you can play it over and try again. And, I think DVD (or video) is the best way to learn SketchUp. If there is something I can help you with, please shoot me a message and I'll do my best.

Best regards,

Jeff

http://jeffbranch.wordpress.com/my-sketchup-models/


----------



## NoThanks

Dave is very smart and one of the best SU users there is. 
Dave got me started right here on LJ's 
He has given away more of his time for free to help people than anybody I have known. 
When I was learning SU he hooked me up on Skype just to show me how to do a few things. 
I have nothing but the utmost respect for Dave and his knowledge for the program.

If your not happy with the DVD, you should let Dave know.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

This is the source I used to learn SU: http://readwatchdo.com/2013/03/woodworkers-guide-to-sketchup-download/

It worked well for me and I go back to review it because I don't use it enough to be proficient. I'm older and also grew up in the pre-computer era with slide rules and adding machines where each problem in Calculus took an hour of long math to solve.


----------



## john111

I got this DVD myself and thought it was ok. I didn't have issues understanding him maybe yours was messed up somehow. Personally I like You Tube better because it can be on my screen and I tab back and forth. Works better for me that way than the dvd on my computer but really is the same thing. Good luck with this because SU is a really useful and powerful shop addition. I use it for almost everything I build now and I still have a lot to learn. I have checked out Dave's website and read watch do and both a great resources as well as you tube.


----------



## Grumpymike

*Danoaz* Thanks for the tips on YouTube, I did find some stuff that helps; I will continue watching.

*Jeffbranch* Oh yes I did 'rewind' many times, as I said I don't hear very well so I'gotta say what a lot.

*Iwud4u* I agree that Dave is a smart guy as I stated very clearly in my post. My statement is that he talks so fast and not very clearly that even my 22 year old grand daughter could understand what he is saying. I'm glad that he was such a great help to you, but that don't help me a bit.

*HillbillyShooter* I took a quick peek at the link you sent, I think this might be a big help … I'll let you know after I work with it a bit … Thanks.

*john111* You could be right that there is something wrong with the DVD sound, I hadn't really thought of that, I do hope to learn SU because like you said it's a powerful tool … Lots to learn? Do we ever know it all??

Thanks for all the comments both positive and negative. I want to thank you for the additional tips where to find more tutorials, we are all learning aren't we?


----------



## NoThanks

> *Iwud4u* I agree that Dave is a smart guy as I stated very clearly in my post. My statement is that he talks so fast and not very clearly that even my 22 year old grand daughter could understand what he is saying. I m glad that he was such a great help to you, but that don t help me a bit.
> 
> Thanks for all the comments both positive and negative. I want to thank you for the additional tips where to find more tutorials, we are all learning aren t we?
> 
> - Grumpymike


Mike, I wasn't commenting to be negative, was just sharing my experience with Dave. 
(I've never looked at his DVD)


----------



## Racer2007

Grumpymike , here are a couple of links you might want to check out.

http://sketchupforwoodworkers.com/

http://www.srww.com/sketchup.htm This one used to be Free but now has a small charge but I think his style is worth it. Before the charge started I even e-mailed him about an issue I was having with the follow Me tool and got a response in less than a day and it solved my problem. But like others I don't use SU every day so I sometimes have to go back and do a Refresher .


----------



## Grumpymike

Thanks Richard I will do so … I used to use AutoCAD Sketch a lot when I was in the corporate world, but my copy just wont work with the new computers … 16 bits vs: 32 bits or something like that??? So SU looked like the way to go. 
And like you I won't use it every day, so keeping current will be another curve.


----------



## CharlesA

We all learn in different ways. I tried this dvd as well and didn't like it. I tried Bob Lang's shoot class sketchup videos and found them much more useful.


----------



## Grumpymike

You guys have helped out a lot … I have found a couple videos that have captioning, and some very clear speakers, so I'm again on my way … Thanks to all for the wonderful links … See, ya can teach an old dog …


----------



## PhilBello

Hi I to am an Abacus and Slide Rule guy! I am trying to learn how to use Sketch-up, but I just don't have the patience, however there is a good You Tube series on Sketch-up by Jay Bates you can access it via his web site, Jays Custom Creations


----------

